# Book Recommendations?



## PerfectTiming (Feb 20, 2009)

Happy Thursday Night All! Im a newbie here, sadly.. but with HOPE! I googled in something that lead me here, and by the looks of it, Im in a good place!!! 

My quest at the moment- seperated after 8 years together, 2 kids, 3 years in prison and not a day of infidelity- just lots of miscommunication and things we passed off for years, and did I mention miscommunication... Sigh... So were seperated. Hes FINALLY in his own place, his "stability" he calls it and its been rough on me. We went from day to day living, to most nights after I moved out, him stayin with me till his place came around, to now I hardly see him- except on the weekends. Were the greatest of friends, hang out nightly with each other- but sadly enuff love just wasnt enuff.. Were tryin like HELL to get on track and I have faith that we will-- 

BUT.. you know those IN BETWEEN DAYS... OMG, those days from hell.. the ones that feel so defeating and hurtful. Yeah, those lovely sucky days... PS) WHY did God create men & women SO differently!! Cruel joke!! 

BUT-- Im on the hunt for some good books for myself to read on and grow from!! 

Are there any books that youd suggest NOT wasting $ on, and what books could you not do WITHOUT?? 

My very 1st book I bought was "Women Who Love To Much" and it changed my freakin world!!! That was the catalyst to putting my decision to pack up and move in motion.. I wont regret it, cause things have definitely gotten better in the 3.5 months since I uprooted the whole fam, BUT, there is A LOT of work left to do.. 

Im dying for some good brain food!!! Please yall, any suggestions on books would be super appreciated!! 


Thanks...


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Two great ones that have really helped me. First one recommended by my pyschotherapist, Crazy Time, surviving divorce and rebuilding a new life. Author is Abigail Trafford. Second is by Dr.Laura Schlessinger. She's a little controversial but I found her book made a lot of sense, 10 stupid mistakes women make to ruin their lives. She's got a syndicated radio show. She has written a lot of self help books. My therapist doesn't really like her no nonsense approach but I do find it refreshing. Hope this info helps. Happy reading!:smthumbup:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

One book comes to mind; I recommend it every chance I get. It is a book that SHOULD be given as a wedding present. Unfortunately, I read it much too late. However, it will benefit me in the future. The book is by Gary Chapman and is titled "The Five Love Languages". There are five ways in which each of us "feels" love. Once we can identify our language and our spouse's language, relationships get less complicated.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree - that was very useful for us....


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

"Love and Respect" changed my life. Do a search online for it.


----------

